# what is this i found



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

I just found this in with my mealies

never seen this b4 and don't think its a mite well I hope not


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks like the lil bugs they add in to eat all the poop you get them in with crickets n stuff


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

so I can stop worrying now and throw it back in lol


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> It looks like the lil bugs they add in to eat all the poop you get them in with crickets n stuff


I've been wondering what these are when I have found them in packs of crickets.
Thanks for this :2thumb:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

It is a Dermestid Beetle, feeds on dead organic matter and are popular amongst Taxidermists.


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive also been wondering what these little critters are, found them wriggling around the Locust tub, scared me half to death they did! so thatnks for asking the question :2thumb: been meaning to post a pic myself :whistling2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*you do realise.....*

*You do realise guys that these things can infest your home and cause serious damage?

'Dermestid beetles don't just eat flesh (in this case dead bugs); they also destroy things made of wool, silk, fur, or feathers, as well as any other natural fiber. Curtains, upholstery, clothing and, you guessed it, carpet are all endangered by dermestid beetles.'.........personally I squash the beggers asa I see them :devil:*


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> *carpet are all endangered by dermestid beetles.*


 If you seen the carpets in my mums house you would realise that wouldn't be such a bad thing! :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

loonymoony said:


> *You do realise guys that these things can infest your home and cause serious damage?
> 
> 'Dermestid beetles don't just eat flesh (in this case dead bugs); they also destroy things made of wool, silk, fur, or feathers, as well as any other natural fiber. Curtains, upholstery, clothing and, you guessed it, carpet are all endangered by dermestid beetles.'.........personally I squash the beggers asa I see them :devil:*


they can become a major pest in the house and aside from anything else they can also be a major problem with commercial insect producers (they don't put them in the cricket tubs on purpose  )


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

ewwww really, should I tell the pet shop I got my Locusts from that these things are in there and how distructive they can be?
Just as well I put the tub in the freezer before chucking them in the bin!


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for this info ill have to dig it out tommorow as I only saw 1 but don't fancy that getting out lol


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

SleepyD said:


> they can become a major pest in the house and aside from anything else they can also be a major problem with commercial insect producers (they don't put them in the cricket tubs on purpose  )


Ah, cheers Sleepy, I was wondering why the hell they put them in there... one of the main things that put me off getting crickets from the local pet shop. Found one in a locust tub once.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They have many names, some quite comical.

I have been told that they were introduced into livefood farms to predate on microscopic mites that caused an international cricket shortage a few years ago, do you remember it? The mites blocked up the crickets breathing tubes and the crickets died.

Any way once in the system they are a nightmare to get rid of. 

They can be dangerous to fragile reptiles and I hope that the issue is resolved soon.

This is what I have been told by one of the countries largest producers.


John


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

damn I can't find the thing now after throwing it back in tank yesterday I bet its scouring bottom of the substrate lol will have another look tommorow when I look for more aliens lol


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

oo i did wonder myself, the last batch of insects i got from Pets at home(ages ago now, damn pets at home) had a fair few inside there, as it was it was full of smelly half dead crickets(now i know why)

binned them though, not seen any since so they are the binmans problem now :lol2:

Was only that once though, as they eat dead crap, and other "crap" are they safe to feed to lizards?


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

I get these as well, no matter which shop I buy the crickets from. They make my skin crawl for some reason so I feed them to my carnivorous plants.:devil:


----------

